# Im too soft



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

I came home today with this little fella, I kidnapped him









He was basically neglected with hardly any food or water and was in a really small cage. I dont even know how old he is.
Ive not had a hamster for abt 14 years so 1st ov all he needs a name..any ideas? and also does anyone know what kind of hamster he is


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a syrian  I'd call him Toffee 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

diane_1980 said:


> he needs a name..any ideas?


McVitie


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well one of my rats is called toffee so thinking along the Mcvitie route i will name him biscuit
Found out last night hes approx a year and a half old so he will spend the rest of his days being pampered and spoilt rotten


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He looks like a sable banded Syrian to me and he looks adorable, I just lost my oldest hamster Buffy who was over 4 years so 1 1/2 isn't old really. We need loads more piccies when he wakes up, I like the name Fudge if you already have a Toffee.


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

oooo right so he could still be a youngin then
Hes really sweet and fluffy and lets me pick him up which i think is good. I was trying to take pics last nite but by the time the camera had clicked, he had turned around so ive got loads of bum shots lol
I like fudge for his name better than biscuit so thats what i shall call him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Good on your for adopting him. I too think he's a Sable Banded hamster, and I love the name Fudge


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Fudge suits him 

Where did you kidnap him from?


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Where did you kidnap him from? [/QUOTE]

oooooo i cant be telling you that on a public forum:001_tt2:.... lets just say the person who so called owned him didnt think to check everyday he had food and water or a clean cage or even to see if he was still breathing ggggrrr makes me sooo mad but at least i know he will be well looked after now...sorry abt my mini rant x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

diane_1980 said:


> Where did you kidnap him from?


oooooo i cant be telling you that on a public forum:001_tt2:.... lets just say the person who so called owned him didnt think to check everyday he had food and water or a clean cage or even to see if he was still breathing ggggrrr makes me sooo mad but at least i know he will be well looked after now...sorry abt my mini rant x[/QUOTE]

I'll take it the owner won't check that he is actually still there either then


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll take it the owner won't check that he is actually still there either then [/QUOTE]

Probs not lol i didnt take the cage just the hamster


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

You should have put a paper replacement in like mine:


----------

